# Lite-Way sticker ????



## camping_man (Feb 18, 2004)

I just want to know how many people ask you about who is Lite-Way when out in a camp ground ??? Who is Lite-Way any how ?? Why didn't they put on the name 
Outback by Keystone instead ?? I took my "by lite-Way sticker off of my Outback and I must say it looks alot better. And now when I am ask who makes the Outback I don't get a funny look when I tell them Keystone !!! Has anybody else removed there "Lite-Way stickers ???


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Mine doesn't say that, but I did ask my dealer why some did and some didn't. Something about the Liteway division and blah blah. I think if mine said Liteway I would have removed it too.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Mine has OUTBACK in large letters with a small LITEWAY under it.


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

My 2004 has Outback by Keystone....Quality control by....ooops no one.


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

My 2004 has Outback by Keystone....Quality control by....ooops no one.

Steve


----------



## Sasha (Apr 13, 2004)

Actually Outback started putting "by Keystone" stickers on the 2004 models. 2003 and prior will have Lite Way. They also changed the colors on the outside of the trailers - 2004 will have blue on the outside.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Sasha said:


> Actually Outback started putting "by Keystone" stickers on the 2004 models. 2003 and prior will have Lite Way. They also changed the colors on the outside of the trailers - 2004 will have blue on the outside.


Humm spoken like a Lite-Way/Keystone employee







Any chance that Sasha works for the company, might be listening to our thoughts...


----------



## Cats4Nat (Jan 28, 2004)

Steve said it twice!, quality assurance by...hmmmm, ............outbackers.com perhaps!!?


----------



## Sasha (Apr 13, 2004)

No - not working for the company. I happen to have done extensive research on Outbacks. Bought a 2004 26RS, but have just traded for a 29BHS 5th wheel (Outback of course!)


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Sascha that's great, glad to have you at the site. Hopefully we'll see more Outback 5'ers around here too.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 13, 2004)

When we bought the 26RS, we were actually surprised to see other Outbacks in a campground! It's nice to see more and more of them.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Damn, that would be cool if we had someone from Keystone we could yell at.

I am an exception to the 2004 rule. I have a 2004 that does not have the blue stencil and says Outback by Lite Way. I think they may have changed it real early in the model year.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Probably around the same time they changed to the darl interior trim and stainless stove tops.


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

I tried to remove the Lite Way stickers the other day. They keep breaking off in small pieces instead of coming off one letter at a time as I had hoped they would. Perhaps a heat gun would help. Any suggestions?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I think the heat gun and a razor blade is the way to go, then some Goo Off.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Mine does not have a Lite-Way sticker either. Just says by Keystone and has the blue trim.

To get the stickers off, a heat gun should do it. You can also try a good hair dryer as well (if the wife will let you use it!).

A great tip I got from my body shop guy about pulling off trim is this: Wrap the tip of your thumb in adhesive tape and use it to roll off the trim by pushing it back as it gets hot from the heat. I have done this personally and it works well. After, you can clean up the leftover adhesive by using any mild solvent.


----------



## camping_man (Feb 18, 2004)

My 2004 28RSS doesn't have the blue trim either on the outside. And I know ours was one of the first 2004's built. we had a deposit on a 2003 but some how it was sold before the dealer could transfer it from another location and sold us the 2004 for the same price. I wasn't complaning, so we got our 2004 in Aug of 2003. So the blue trim and Keystone stickers must have a half model year change. I wish mine said by Keystone. My nephew works for a Outback dealer I will have to see if he can get me the Keystone stickers.


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

hmmm maybe I am lost a little here.... Ours is an '04 25RS-S has the Green/Tan trim says Outback (large letters), LiteWay (small letters) and I think it looks just fine
















Is it not cool to have the "LiteWay" name on it?

Maybe I am just a geek


----------

